# Fishing on the costa del sol



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Can anybody help with what I would need to fish on the coast (in the sea) and also if I wanted to go inland to a lake or river, do you need a licence for the sea and if so where would I get one


Thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

fresh water fishing you need a rod licence. Sea fishing, I don't think so


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

snr-fred said:


> Can anybody help with what I would need to fish on the coast (in the sea) and also if I wanted to go inland to a lake or river, do you need a licence for the sea and if so where would I get one
> 
> 
> Thanks


..:: Tele Licencia ::..

You can get them online..43 euros for 3 yr.

You'd need to get a seperate licences for either sea or river. Here's a link.


----------



## Quetzal (May 17, 2010)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------

